# Turchia



## Tebe (11 Giugno 2013)

Ma stavano andando così bene...
Qualchje anno fa intendo.

Che casino anche li...sto guardando le notizie da tutto oggi e...
:unhappy:

anche adesso continuano gli scontri.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma stavano andando così bene...
> Qualchje anno fa intendo.
> 
> Che casino anche li...sto guardando le notizie da tutto oggi e...
> ...


Parli degli stupri della polizia?
Poliziotti che stuprano le ragazze che protestano?


----------



## Tebe (11 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Parli degli stupri della polizia?
> Poliziotti che stuprano le ragazze che protestano?


parlo del fatto che erdogan li sta portando indietro. E si sta comportando come un dittatore del cazzo.
Stanno rischiando la guerra civile perchè non è la protesta per salvare un parco, è una protesta per la laicità dello stato.

Con tutto quello che ci sta in mezzo. Compresi gli stupri.

:bleah:


----------



## contepinceton (11 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> parlo del fatto che erdogan li sta portando indietro. E si sta comportando come un dittatore del cazzo.
> Stanno rischiando la guerra civile perchè non è la protesta per salvare un parco, è una protesta per la laicità dello stato.
> 
> Con tutto quello che ci sta in mezzo. Compresi gli stupri.
> ...


Loro: 
Non sono europei.
I casini con la Turchia partono dal medioevo.
E quel giorno che io vedrò al mio paese un minareto me ne andrò.

Insomma voglio dire...da Rodi presi una barca e andai in Turchia...
Milioni di lire per una camicia...

E uno sporco che non ti dico...

Poi io amo lunapiena
non mi piace vederne na fetta su una bandiera...


----------



## Eretteo (13 Giugno 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Loro:
> Non sono europei.
> I casini con la Turchia partono dal medioevo.
> E quel giorno che io vedrò al mio paese un minareto me ne andrò.
> ...


Eh,tu arringhi gente che ha le orecchie ma non sente,ha occhi ma non vede,ha il cranio ma non il contenuto.
Gente che guai a fare differenze o distinguo,ma che se c'e' da buttar merda sulla chiesa cattolica (che ne bene e nel male e' parte della nostra storia da 2000 anni) si esalta e ringalluzzisce.....e se osi solo pensare di dire che certe religioni starebbero bene piu' ad oriente,allora apriti cielo.
E quando poi certi appartenenti a certa religione si fanno saltare in aria al mare d'estate o fra la folla di un evento sportivo,guidano un apparecchio contro un grattacielo,tagliano con un vetro le grandi labbra a bambine di 6 anni,prendono mogli come fossero patate al mercato,o apprendono dai comandamenti di certi loro leader spirituali barbuti e scomparsi da tempo che i rapporti sessuali con animali sono impuri e da evitarsi,a meno che non si tratti di femmine,ecc......certa gente non ha niente da dire,anzi,sta pure zitta,come da quelli la' ci fosse anche da imparare.


----------



## Tebe (13 Giugno 2013)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Eh,tu arringhi gente che ha le orecchie ma non sente,ha occhi ma non vede,ha il cranio ma non il contenuto.
> Gente che guai a fare differenze o distinguo,ma che se c'e' da buttar merda sulla chiesa cattolica (che ne bene e nel male e' parte della nostra storia da 2000 anni) si esalta e ringalluzzisce.....e se osi solo pensare di dire che certe religioni starebbero bene piu' ad oriente,allora apriti cielo.
> E quando poi certi appartenenti a certa religione si fanno saltare in aria al mare d'estate o fra la folla di un evento sportivo,guidano un apparecchio contro un grattacielo,tagliano con un vetro le grandi labbra a bambine di 6 anni,prendono mogli come fossero patate al mercato,o apprendono dai comandamenti di certi loro leader spirituali barbuti e scomparsi da tempo che i rapporti sessuali con animali sono impuri e da evitarsi,a meno che non si tratti di femmine,ecc......certa gente non ha niente da dire,anzi,sta pure zitta,come da quelli la' ci fosse anche da imparare.



Madonna santa.
ma che vita fai?
Che gente conosci?

Ho avuto la grandissima fortuna di stare per lavoro parecchi mesi in Turchia, oltre ad avere studiato il Corano all'università, c'era il corso di religioni comparate e storia delle religioni monoteiste.
Fare di ogni erba un fascio senza conoscere i fondamentali dimostra la tua ignoranza religiosa in materia.
E' troppo facile scrivere quattro minchiate come hai fatto sopra, prodotto di un intelligenza becera e maleducata,prendendo solo ciò che fa comodo.

Tutto è molto più grande. E più sottile.
Mi spiace ma credo non ci arriverai mai.
Pazienza.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Madonna santa.
> ma che vita fai?
> Che gente conosci?
> 
> ...


Ci vuole pazienza a rispondere a Borghezio. Tu nei hai già tanta.


----------



## Tebe (13 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci vuole pazienza a rispondere a Borghezio. Tu nei hai già tanta.


si, la mia pazienza è purtroppo, proverbiale.
Ma sai, non riesco a tacere davanti a certi concentrati di minchiate tipici da italioti.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci vuole pazienza a rispondere a Borghezio. Tu nei hai già tanta.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotf  l::rotfl::rotfl:
Ahahahahaha
Il mio luogotenente Borghezio...un mito...

[video=youtube;XiqbxN5t6mA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XiqbxN5t6mA[/video]


----------



## Quibbelqurz (13 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma stavano andando così bene...
> Qualchje anno fa intendo.
> 
> Che casino anche li...sto guardando le notizie da tutto oggi e...
> ...


doveva succedere già 40 anni fa ma si vede che ora i coglioni sono pieni. non si può mandare avanti un paese progressista con le cure anti-riformiste e quindi forzare la popolazione ad agire e pensare come 300 anni fa. la turchia è un paese estremamente aperta allo sviluppo e non si può fermare. e ora si vede cosa succede quando invece la classe politica non è in grado di percepire le necessità vitali di questo paese.

cose che succederanno anche qui se i politici continuano a fare i sordi. solo qui non bastano i molotov, qui ci vuole una bomba atomica sopra il parlamento ... quando ci sono tutti, come ad esempio quando si discute di un aumento dello stipendio. propongo quindi l'aumento dello stipendio dei nostri politici, perché si possano accoppare tutti assieme con un sol colpo!


----------



## Eretteo (14 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Madonna santa.
> ma che vita fai?
> Che gente conosci?
> 
> ...




E' davvero bello quando in questo forum si assiste a certi erigmofonici minuetti,dei fini contrappassi che allietano il core e dilettano l'animo gentile dei lettori avveduti e dotati di discernente umorismo.
Perche' non e' la risata grassa e sganasciata che puo' far durare la costanza necessaria a cercare di instillare una goccia di colore su una vuota tavolozza,che dovrebbe essere dipinta da un pittore cieco,voltato di spalle,con le mani bloccate dall'artrosi ed il cervello smangiucchiato dalla meningite.
No,e' il ghigno fine che s'intravvede appena dal labbro arricciato di un Kasparov che ha appena impostato le ultime tre mosse decisive,e vede il suo avversario in una trappola senza uscita,in guisa di smilodon trafitto da una punta mortale nella buca preparata all'uopo ed occultata da ramaglie ed articoli di sottobosco.
E' il sottile piacere di enumerare fatti e ricevere in cambio preconcetti,di porgere il tranquillo ragionamento sicuro di essere contraccambiato con la biliosa schiamazzata,di pungere con uno spillo il nervo scoperto suscitando la reazione scomposta di un cieco che agita nell'aria un coltellaccio ma non sa dove colpire.
2500 anni fa saresti stata la perfetta incarnazione del perschu.
Ed e' proprio questo il bello;perche' te e quelle povere di spirito che ti latrano attorno schiumando vacuo piacere di un intelletto che e' meno sviluppato di quello che regolava i movimenti delle natiche dello stegosauro,siete indietro di 2500 anni.
E come tali,venite attratte di chi e' ancora allo stesso livello di gnosis.
E allora potete beàre quella parte dei lettori che sono dotati di normale discernimento con le storielline di quando facevate le odalische nella madrasa,seguendo palpitanti le lezioni della facvolta' di imrali.
E come degli appestati medievali che sublimavano la loro ignoranza creando l'immagine del maligno con la favola dell'untore che spandeva bava de' morti pe' la diffusione del morbo nero,richiamate all'appello tutte le vostre energie mentali per digitare su un motore di ricerca una lista di esponenti di una congrega politica da cui scegliere un campione da appiccicare come avatar al vostro mostro di turno.
E dire che anagraficamente potreste essermi madri quand'anche non nonne.
Per fortuna la sorte mi e' stata benigna.
Vi esorto a continuare,perche' certi giorni siete veramente uno spasso.


----------



## perplesso (19 Giugno 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma stavano andando così bene...
> Qualchje anno fa intendo.
> 
> Che casino anche li...sto guardando le notizie da tutto oggi e...
> ...


la vita è scontro.    è ove non c'è più spirito battagliero che bisogna preoccuparsi


----------



## Minerva (19 Giugno 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> la vita è scontro.    è ove non c'è più spirito battagliero che bisogna preoccuparsi


cioè dove c'è pace? teoria bizzarraXD


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> cioè dove c'è pace? teoria bizzarraXD


Detta così pare effettivamente una fesseria (Perply non prendertela e soprattutto non minacciarmi che con questo caldo potrei anche sciogliermi in un brodo di giugiole) ma è più o meno così.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Giugno 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> la vita è scontro.    è ove non c'è più spirito battagliero che bisogna preoccuparsi


Concordo. Non la interpreto come gli altri, probabilmente.


----------



## perplesso (19 Giugno 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> cioè dove c'è pace? teoria bizzarraXD


eppure la vita non è tale se troppo piatta


----------



## perplesso (19 Giugno 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Detta così pare effettivamente una fesseria (Perply non prendertela e soprattutto non minacciarmi che con questo caldo potrei anche sciogliermi in un brodo di giugiole) ma è più o meno così.


basta che la smetti di chiamarmi Perply,sembri Aldo Busi quando fai così


----------



## Brunetta (19 Giugno 2013)

Mi stupisce la quantità di fotografie stupende di queste manifestazioni. Sembrano composizioni Crewdson http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gregory_Crewdson


----------

